# **NEW SNAKE OWNER**



## johnnyquest (Feb 21, 2007)

I bought my first snake maybe 3 days ago ....
Now for my question, first what kind of corn snake is this?
How often should i clean its tank?
And is it normal for it to stay buried in the bedding pretty much all day?

(sorry the quality is not the best)
Thx for your help


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

i dont know much about corn snake identification because there is a bunch of different kinds but i do know about snakes, yes it normal for it to be burried underneath the bedding, sometimes you might even find it hidden under the water bowl. make sure you have a cave for it to hide or you can even make one out of a cup or something. the whole cleaning the cage thing is not like water changes with fish, whenever you see poop or something just pick it out and add more bedding if necessary. snakes are super easy to take care of just make sure you have some type of heat source and try to change the water everyday or other day.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Good info.

Cornsnakes are definitely easy to care for. Congrats on the pick-up! Sorry that I don't know its morph type. Never been good with corn morphs.

Do you have a shot of its full setup?


----------



## pinkham64 (May 10, 2006)

i believe the morph of the ur snake is "ghost" but i may be wrong if u get better pictures i can make a much positive id.


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Pretty sure it's a "ghost" poss. het. motley, but before i buy a new animal i make sure i can take good care for it by reading descent information from books, internet and such.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice little snake you've got there !!


----------



## Brian5150 (Oct 17, 2006)

killarbee said:


> Pretty sure it's a "ghost" poss. het. motley, but before i buy a new animal i make sure i can take good care for it by reading descent information from books, internet and such.


Exactly . Learn before you buy


----------



## johnnyquest (Feb 21, 2007)

Brian5150 said:


> Pretty sure it's a "ghost" poss. het. motley, but before i buy a new animal i make sure i can take good care for it by reading descent information from books, internet and such.


Exactly . Learn before you buy
[/quote]

and whose to say i didnt? i did plenty of research on and offline. then i decided to post on message boards for a fourth and fifth opinion. So exactly, learn before you speak


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

sorry to say .. but :



> Now for my question, first what kind of corn snake is this?
> How often should i clean its tank?
> And is it normal for it to stay buried in the bedding pretty much all day?​


Are 3 questions which IMHO you could have know BEFORE you bought the snake ..


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

easy guys... does it really make you feel that good to run someone down?? The guy had some pretty simple questions to ask... maybe just concentrate on answering the questions instead of being complete dickheads-


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

It's kinda hard to tell what morph it is from the pictures. The lighting is throwing off the colors. It could be a Butter, but I can't tell if it has red eyes.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> easy guys... does it really make you feel that good to run someone down?? The guy had some pretty simple questions to ask... maybe just concentrate on answering the questions instead of being complete dickheads-


Damn, Kok, you were on a roll with this post until you threw in, "dickheads". What a shame. Par for the course I guess.

But, I agree! Nothing he asked indicates he didn't do enough research to keep the snake happy and healthy. Bedding and decor look appropriate. Why drive away new herp keepers? Educate instead of irritate!

Info given (by those actually giving info) was good. I'll add this: that snake won't be hiding for long. Corns are usually pretty outgoing. And, they are overzealous feeders! I would reccomend feeding him in a separate enclosure from his home tank, or he'll be bird-dogging your hand every time you open the top. A quick tap on his nose with an open hand usually breaks them out of feeding mode...at least long enough to do what you need to do.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

i agree with the last 2 posts .... everyone starts at the beginning at one point when it comes to reptiles or any animals for that matter. it doesnt matter if you have been keeping reptiles 1 or 60 years cause there is always something new to learn or bounce an idea of a fellow herper to see what they think. today i did, reganding a health issue with a snake of mine. the bottom line is no question is a dumb question, your dump not to ask about something your not sure about, especially when a life is involed. and at the end of the day who is better to ask then some of the people on this forum, theyre are some really experenced keepers that frequently brooze though the site.

as for your questions ... clean the tank everytime it poops, just spot clean it and every few months or when you feel its time you can completely change the substrate. but the more you stay on top of the spot cleanings the longer you can wait.

and as for it being baried all the time, dont worry about it at all its normal, all mine do. sometimes just for a minute other days they may not come out. night time they are usually more active.

if your corn is on the nippy side, you just have to handle it more, i know some of mine were until they were taken out of theyre tank completely. just handle them regularly and it should pass.

if you want to feed it in a seperate container thats fine. personally i only do so it if i have more then one snake in a cage. just so they can all enjoy a peaceful meal without another snake trying to steal a meal. i dont really think you will have any problems with your corn though.

and as for morph i have no clue ...sorry

if you want you can always pm me if you have anymore questions

take care and hope this helps


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> if you want to feed it in a seperate container thats fine. personally i only do so it if i have more then one snake in a cage. just so they can all enjoy a peaceful meal without another snake trying to steal a meal. i dont really think you will have any problems with your corn though.


Mine was a total lunatic when that top was opened! Same thing with all the kingsnakes I've had. I don't have any snakes currently, but I'd still feed within their closure, too. But, that's me! Smaller snake bites don't bother me. Plus, I know I can usually break them out of that "feeding mode", anyway.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I feed my snakes in their enclosures. At night I don't handle. That is when they're in hunting mode and it's when I feed. But any time during the day I can go into the tanks without issue, pick up the snakes, etc. It's night time when they expect their meals... And I deal with a cornsnake, an irian jaya carpet python and an emerald tree boa.


----------

